# Amitizia, the miracle drug for me...



## JordanK03 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. The doctor has recently prescribed Amitizia for my IBS with constipation. As some of you may or may not know I had such bad issues that I felt like I was going to die. This drug has helped me in a huge way which I never thought would happen. It helps the strain, and I barely have to take fiber every day. The drug is normally meant for women but my doctor really thought it would work with me and he was right. I recommend everyone with IBS constipation bringing up this drug to your doctor, but you have to have good insurance. (800 bucks a month if you don't). This drug works wonders for me if I eat the right foods. I barely have side effects at all from it, which is weird but I am going to start working out more to lose some weight so I can be very successful. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thats great hope it keeps on working. i was on Amitiza and it was the best but then my ibs somehow i guess got use to the drug and it stopped working. Hope that does not happen for you.!!


----------

